# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Parihuelas

## Javier_Pdlo

Estoy buscado un proveedor de parihuelas de madera, de preferencia en Ica.

----------

Gonzalord

----------


## evizpac

*Te recomiendo las parihuelas o pallets de plastico, son mas economicas, mas higienicas, livianas, etc, tiene muchas ventajas, si deseas puedes contactar al mail: bws@peru.com, alli te pueden brindar asesoria y ofrecen ademas una amplia gama de modelos, para diversos usos o aplicaciones.suerte!*

----------

